# Probleme SSD - error 254



## qwerty634 (19 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour !

Me revoici pour un nouveau problème.

L'autre jour, en essayant de créer une boucle sur automator, mon macbook air a subitement freezé. Comme je l'ai expliqué dans un autre sujet, mon bouton power étant HS, je l'ai par conséquent ouvert pour l'eteindre et le rallumer au directement aux connecteurs.

Tout remarchait parfaitement pendant une journée, puis je redemarre mon mac, et là il se rallume sur le meme écran freezé qu'une semaine auparavant !

Depuis, dès que je branche mon mac, il se rallume tout seul, et au debut bloquait sur écran gris avec pomme et roue qui tourne, j'ai alors essayé beaucoup de manip du support mac, sans succes, à part que maintenant quand je l'allume il tombe automatiquement sur l'utilitaire mac os x.

Ici, lorsque je vais dans installer Mac OS X, il ne détecte pas mon disque SSD.
Par contre, lorsque je vais dans utilitaires de disque, il le trouve bien et "semble etre en bon etat" comme ils disent, mais se trouve composé d'un "disk0s2" non montable, qui lorsque je le verifie semble avoir un probleme, et me disent de le réparer. Ce que je fais donc, et ils me disent qu'ils n'y arrivent pas, qu'il faut que je sauvegarde autant de fichiers que possible et que je le formate.

Je vais donc dans restaurer, je selectionne ou le disque entier ou la partition grisée, vers un disque dur externe, puis je clique sur restaurer et là "impossible de valider la source - error 254.

Maintenant je bloque ! Si vous pouvez m'aider à resoudre ce probleme, je vous en serais extremement reconnaissant, je n'ai pas fait de sauvegarde de mon disque depuis très longtemps et toutes mes composition se trouvent dessus...

Merci d'avance!


----------



## Sly54 (19 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour,

Pour essayer de récupérer tes données, il te faut un dd externe bootable.

Donc à mon avis, la procédure serait :

acheter un dd externe,
installer l'OS dessus (en passant par ton MBA)
démarrer sur ton externe,
installer un logiciel comme Diskwarrior ou Techtool pro pour essayer de réparer ton dd/SSD interne
si ça ne marche pas, installer Photorec ou bien Datarescue pour essayer de récupérer les données


----------



## qwerty634 (19 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour! 
Merci de cette réponse rapide !
J'ai installé l'OS sur un disque dur externe, tout marche, j'ai installé Techtools pro, dans test il me dit "erreur de validation détectée, fichier allocation bitmap", et dans outils j'ai peur de faire la reconstruction volume, va t il me formater mon disque ou ai je des risques de pertes de données?

Merci


----------



## Sly54 (19 Novembre 2013)

qwerty634 a dit:


> et dans outils j'ai peur de faire la reconstruction volume, va t il me formater mon disque ou ai je des risques de pertes de données?


TTP ne va pas formater ton disque, il va essayer de le réparer. Maintenant oui il y a un risque de perte des données mais que je ne suis pas capable de quantifier.

Mais j'ai déjà réparé des dd avec TTP, même si quelques semaines plus tard les mêmes symptômes de dd malade ré-apparaissaient. Ce qui te laisserait largement le temps de sauvegarder tes données !!!


----------



## qwerty634 (20 Novembre 2013)

Ok !
Sur Techtool la reconstruction echoue !
Sur Diskwarrior, tout tourne jusqu'a l'etape 6, il commence a trouver des "overlapped files" puis bloque au bout de 14 et n'avance plus du tout, meme en l'espace d'une nuit entiere.
Je me dis que si il trouve des overlapped files, au moins il trouve des files tout court, c'est un peu rassurant sachant aue pour l'instant j'avais l'impression qu'il n'y avait plus rien dessus !
Et je me suis renseigne sur ces overlapped files, qui sont apparemment plusieurs fichiers qui s'enregistrent dans le meme espace disque.
Je pense que le probleme vient de la, surtout qu'il ne me restait que tres peu de places sur mon disque, et j'ai lance des telechargement torrent peu de temps avant la panne, ca a du provoquer la saturation du disque...

Qu'en pensez vous..? Mon probleme viendrait il de la?


----------



## melaure (20 Novembre 2013)

Si le SSD ne gère pas de mémoire provisionnée comme les M500 de crucial ou ceux d'OWC, s'il doit libérer des cellules, je suppose qu'il en sacrifie dans celles qui sont utilisées, non ?

Bon courage, s'il arrive à scanner l'ensemble du volume, tu as quand même quelque chance de récupérer quelque chose (mais sur ce point c'est moins bien qu'un DD magnétique).


----------



## qwerty634 (20 Novembre 2013)

Et bien justement il n'arrive pas a scanner entierement le disque... Enfin en tout cas l'avancement se bloque au bout d'un moment...


----------



## melaure (20 Novembre 2013)

qwerty634 a dit:


> Et bien justement il n'arrive pas a scanner entierement le disque... Enfin en tout cas l'avancement se bloque au bout d'un moment...



Je n'ai pas encore d'expérience SSD, je me contente de lire pour l'instant, mais c'est souvent plus grave qu'une tête de lecture coinçée au crashée (une baffe et ça repart). Là si les cellules sont cramées, c'est fini ... Ce qui m'inquiète c'est qu'on lit beaucoup de témoignage de crash sur les SSD, presque plus que les DD alors qu'ils sont encore loin d'être majoritaire ... Le jour où je passe en SSD, ce sera clone toutes les semaines 

Après s'il est sous garanti, je ne sais pas si Apple propose et dispose d'outils plus poussés ...


----------



## Sly54 (20 Novembre 2013)

melaure a dit:


> Je n'ai pas encore d'expérience SSD, je me contente de lire pour l'instant, mais c'est souvent plus grave qu'une tête de lecture coinçée au crashée (une baffe et ça repart). Là si les cellules sont cramées, c'est fini ... Ce qui m'inquiète c'est qu'on lit beaucoup de témoignage de crash sur les SSD, presque plus que les DD alors qu'ils sont encore loin d'être majoritaire ...


Même sentiment que le tien. D'autant plus que des logiciels de récupération de données (Photorec par ex.) ne récupèrent a priori rien du tut !





melaure a dit:


> Le jour où je passe en SSD, ce sera clone toutes les semaines


The same. Et time machine, bien sûr !


----------



## qwerty634 (22 Novembre 2013)

Bonsoir !
J'ai commence a tester plusieurs logiciels de recuperation de donnees, sans succes, jusqu'a tomber sur Stellarphoenixmacdatarecovery, qui lui m'a retrouve quasiment toutes mes donnees ! Je le conseille donc pour le meme type de probleme.

Merci de votre aide !


----------



## Sly54 (22 Novembre 2013)

Bonne nouvelle !

tu peux en profiter pour marquer ce fil comme _Résolu_, en passant par le menu _Outils de la discussion_, ci dessus


----------



## melaure (22 Novembre 2013)

qwerty634 a dit:


> Bonsoir !
> J'ai commence a tester plusieurs logiciels de recuperation de donnees, sans succes, jusqu'a tomber sur Stellarphoenixmacdatarecovery, qui lui m'a retrouve quasiment toutes mes donnees ! Je le conseille donc pour le meme type de probleme.
> 
> Merci de votre aide !



Excellent, mais donne un peu d'infos sur ce logiciel, voir une capture. Ca pourrait servir à pas mal de gens avec la montée des SSD


----------



## qwerty634 (24 Novembre 2013)

Et bien c'est un logiciel de recuperation de donnees comme il en existe des dizaines, sauf que celui ci est le seul qui a marche dans mon cas !


----------



## Locke (24 Novembre 2013)

Sans vouloir faire de PUB, Stellar Phoenix est un excellent logiciel de récupération de données connu depuis de très nombreuses années dans le monde Windows... Logiciel de récupération de données pour récupérer les fichiers supprimés ou endommagés par Stellar ...très efficace et a priori donne de bons résultats sous OS X.


----------



## melaure (25 Novembre 2013)

Merci, s'il a sauvé la mise de plusieurs personnes, c'est un choix à prendre en compte.


----------

